# Essen Motorshow 2006 (Germany)



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Here are some pics from the Essen Motorshow 2006 here in Germany,yesterday was opening day and as i have one Customercar displayed at "Work-Wheels",i needed to go there,look after it and take some pics,so here they are:

"Our Evo 9 at Work-wheels"




































*Pure Sex*:flame: 



























Cem,something special for you:chuckle: 


















Hope you enjoyed it


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Stunning Pictures, But you are rather dab handed with a camera, We have noticed.:bowdown1: 

Nice selection of cars. The two Supercars standout, You would never loose the Carrera GT in the car park!

Thanks for sharing them with us.

John

Ps. Keep up the good work


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great pics, I missed that show . . .


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

When you like em,here are some more:














































Sad that they dont have the GTR displayed,only a stickerd 350Z


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice shots, did you see the Ascari GT3 race car there...


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Ex pics mate, cheers for sharing them....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Spoons said:


> Nice shots, did you see the Ascari GT3 race car there...


I was not after racecars,so maybe it is there,but i have not seen it,or i dont remember that i have seen it.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*gtr*

hi there that theye dont have a gtr on there stand is there own falled, i have offerd my car 2 years in a row , work japan found it a great idea , but lichtenstein said now, i will be there on monday


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@ GreekR34: I didn´t need to offer my evo,they asked me,but to be honest,i can understand why they dont want a GTR,there is no market for it in Germany,so why use it as a showcar??


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

did several shows here on the mainland with my gtr with compagnys that have nothing to do with gtrs , and it was there best stand ever whan theye had the car ,allot off intrested on there stand cause off there eye catcher ,free publistie in magazines etc etc national tv etc etc , thats the reason why its so uniek to have a car like owers on shows , cause off the fact that there is no marked in europe for gtrs, show allot will be atracted trew the car, a friend off my had the car last year on a carshow and had 200000kliks on his webside , this year he did not take the car , i asked him how was the show , borring he told less interst on his webside ,understand


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

You are right,a GTR in germany is a eyecatcher,everywhere its a eyecatcher,but they would need to buy wheels extra for the show,that they dont sell .......................

In the end they wanted something normal


----------



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

Great pic, but what are brembo thinking letting a child decide on their font, looks like it was choosen by someone who would be better suited to working on pre-school TV.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


>


 599 look awesome. :smokin: :smokin: 

Didn't take the tuners too long to turn their attantions to it did it?


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Fabulous show but it needs some salt, didn't it???


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> You are right,a GTR in germany is a eyecatcher,everywhere its a eyecatcher,but they would need to buy wheels extra for the show,that they dont sell .......................
> 
> In the end they wanted something normal



I could have brought mine down...it has WORK XD-9's already on it...:squintdan


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

bazooqa said:


> Fabulous show but it needs some salt, didn't it???


It needs a lot of salt,only the boring,german cars,on every corner is a 997 Turbo,they are boring as fu*k,all the big mercedes,but thats how it is in germany,and im happy with it,so i have something special,that is not on every corner:chuckle:


----------

